# Melikor's Imperial Fists



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently got back into the game about a year ago and iv'e been acquiring (albeit slowly) an army building on a 500, 1000, 1250, 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000, 3500 and 4000 point army(s) over the last few weeks iv'e caught the painting bug so iv'e started to get a few pieces done i will be posting here with updates as i go the list i have currently is as follows _new additions in green_

HQ
Chapter master Pedro Cantor “counts as”
Darnath Lysander
Librarian in Terminator armor storm shield
Librarian in Power armor combi-melta
Librarian in Power armor
Chaplain in Power armor
Chapter master/Captain in Power armor 
thunder hammer and storm shield
Command squad (champion, apothecary, standard)
Captain Hellfire bolter and underslung grenade launcher 
Master of the Forge on bike w conversion beamer
Chaplain in Terminator armor
libby in terminator armor w storm shield
captain/Master w relic blade
(yeah i really gotta stop making HQs) 


Elites
Sternguard Squad x10 combi-flamer x3 combi-melta x4
heavy flamer x1 (Sarg w/ combi-flamer)
Terminator Assault Squad x5 Lightning claws x2 thunder hammer/Shield x3
Dreadnaught twin-linked autocannon x2 
Ironclad Dreadnaught heavy flamer
10 man shooty terminator squad
10 man sternguard squad


Troops
Tactical Squad x10 flamer or melta or plasma, missile launcher
(sarg w power weapon, meltabombs)
Tactical Squad x10 flamer or melta or plasma, missile launcher
(sarg w power weapon, meltabombs)
Tactical Squad x10 flamer or melta, missile launcher or
lascannon or multi melta (sarg w power fist)
Tactical Squad x10 flamer (sarg w combi flamer, meltabombs)
Scout Squad x10 sniper rifle x8 missile launcher (sarg Telion)
Scout Squad x5 sniper rifle x4 missile launcher
Scout Squad x5 bolter x3 heavy bolter (sarg w bolter)
Scout Squad x5 shotgun x4 (sarg w combi-melta, meltabombs)
another tactical squad no loadout yet /facepalm


Transports
Drop pod
Rhino/Razorback heavy bolters
Rhino/Razorback lascannon/plasma
Rhino/Razorback lascannon/plasma
Rhino/Razorback (elite symbols)
Rhino/Razorback (HQ symbols) damocles attachment


Fast Attack
Landspeeder multi-melta heavy flamer
Landspeeder multi-melta heavy flamer
Landspeeder Storm multi-melta
Landspeeder Storm multi-melta
Landspeeder typhoon, heavy bolter


Heavy
Devastator Squad x7 missile launcher x4 (sarg w bolter)
Predator all weapon options + whirlwind
Predator autocannon lascannon sponsons
Vindicator
Vindicator
Landraider Crusader hunter killer missile or multi-melta
Landraider Redeemer hunter killer missile or multi-melta
another predator


i tried to get a decent collection of things so i can swap and choose as i see fit ( and as the game system changes) this is probably the biggest project iv'e worked on since i started playing in the mid 90's and iv'e had many armies since then but this time i decided to return to my first love, the imperial fists

Now i'm not a pro painter or modeler and i don't claim to be i just try to do everything to the best of my ability and as time permits, i hope you enjoy as much as i enjoy the hobby. :victory:

*edit* on a side note just ran everything through armybuilder and its upto 6142 points


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to see the development of this! Count me in, good luck!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

here are the first few ive finished dont in the 3rd company colors of yellow and red i tried to go for a dirty yellow/brown color with the standard darksun/sunburst with a wash between layers included are my "counts as" pedro cantor Legate Octavius, Tactical squad Primaris and their transport "Fury" Razorback and finally Brother Venator the dakka dread

for the troops i tried to achieve that m0ore fisty feeling and gave them all a mk VIII chest piece for the high collar and a gladius shoulder pad for that extra armored look 

the dread was made up from the standard dreadnaught chassis 4 imperial guard lascannons cut down and rounded to make the autocannons and some plasticard for the shoulders 

for all of the models i used the industrial resin bases from a local company they contain mostly cross grating and bubbling goo (tasty!) overall i hoped to achieve that urban crustyness with the dust mud and vehicle damage

more photos from other angles can be arranged just ask and ill be happy to take some more


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Scout squad Alaris and their landspeeder storm (i'm not entirely sure i want to do the other 4 passengers for the landspeeder it kind of looks a bit cluttered with them in there and id have to make special arrangements in my limited foam case to accommodate all the pointy bits, do other people put them in there or just leave them out?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Some cracking stuff there mate. One or two things make it a little worse than brilliant for me - firstly, mould lines. You have one or two very prominant mould lines (power fist finger and sergeants grenade hand) that just jump out. And the missile launcher marine looks like he took a heavy undercoat spray, or possibly a heavy single drybrush around his left arm.

The scouts and speeder are cool too.

The good things I can see is that you have a fine hand for detail - some nice clean lines on the paint jobs, and your weathering is spot on. And I'm really impressed that as far as I can tell, all your models have eyes painted too, which is a nice detail you dont see every day. Overall a great job.

And the Dread. Well just wow. A damn fine idea of a conversion, well executed.k:

Worth some rep, easily.:victory:

And I just know it'll be mentioned sooner or later, but give your weapons a drill in their barrels - its a detail, like the eyes, that really finishes a model for me.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Hot off the painting production line the predator "Fire of Dorn" in its dakka mode, iv'e magnetized the side doors and main weapon to be interchangeable with the lascannons or to have no sponsons at all


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work on the smooth yellows.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed, as with DTHobbit: the yellows are vey good. I usually get a washed out streaky mess :laugh:
However two things stand out as possibly needing a quick fix:
1. Mold lines! Most notably on the Predators Autocannon. But there are a few on the Marines as DecrepitDragon has noted already.
2. Gun Barrels! If you have a Pin Vice, drill them out, It can be tricky sometimes, especially with the smaller barrels, but it looks better overall. 

Otherwise, excellent work 

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good looking force so far. Particularly the weapons on the dread. Nice piece of converting. However, SGMalice has a point. Mold lines and drilling out barrels are two of the easiest ways to give models a completed look, and it only takes a few minutes to do.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with everyone else on the mould lines!!
Other than that nice yellow....nice work!!
:wink:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work so far, well done with the yellow paint!! I love some of teh conversions and that dread looks ace!!

Rev


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback all, its amazing what a different pair of eyes picks up, i didn't even notice the lines on some of them and ill get right on to drilling some of the gun barrels, i managed to get the first 5 of my sternguard done, the sarg has an old chaos head i found laying about and to show their veteran status i gave them all white helms and the mk VIII chest with tabard from the command sprue i will be working on their transport a vindicator and a few hq's this week so stay tuned :victory:

on a side note i may have forgot to mention about the shoulder pieces with the fists logo that most of them were molded and cast by myself as i found it easier to model 1 and reproduce it 80 times than to greenstuff all of them and due to not having a vacuum to cast with there maybe some imperfections on each one but on the tabletop they look fine


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are those combi meltas made from the vehicle multimeltas? If so, that is a genius idea, and one I will be using for my WG. Well done.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but are those combi meltas made from the vehicle multimeltas? If so, that is a genius idea, and one I will be using for my WG. Well done.


they sure are, i had a bunch left over form another army and they are less painful than cutting a meltagun in half :laugh: , also the combi flamers are from the IG flamers as i had a bunch of those in my bits box too


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They look really bad ass mate. The conversions and posing are top notch stuff!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

one drop pod done! i was really looking forward to getting one of these and putting it together... till i opened the box and saw 1.5 million pieces, i made the mistake of putting it together without painting the entire interior first and i'm thinking that's why it was so time consuming with all those harnesses and tubes and such

also is a picture of what i have left to complete (bowl not included) the jumble on the right hand side is around 50 assorted marines/scouts/hq and that's not including the ones i have not yet undercoated as i'm still waiting on more bases in the post


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great Work Brother!! 
I really love the Sternguard. Besides to comments made earlier the only additional one I have concerns some of your reds. Specifically the red Aquila on the drop pod. It needs a wash of some kind to make it "pop" and give better details.

Great Work,

Doc


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

My first librarian setup (of 4) Primus Pilum Decimus made from regular marine parts, simple conversion on this one. Standard shoulderpad cut down for the hood and a cute little old school bolt pistol ( one of the larger ones ) for his combi melta and the spare hand from the finecast terminator librarian

Iv'e never painted blues before on a mini except for windows and such, does it need a further ice blue hi-light on top of the turquoise? not sure it just looks a little flat now i see the pictures perhaps its the light

@docgeo would you suggest i do the tops of the aquillas in black like on the other vehicles? ive been doing them all a red gore w sepia wash then blood red hi-lights i think the black does make it stand out abit more so ill see what i can do k:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

you might try giving some of these guys a good wash of Devlan Mud- my uncle did so with his Bad Moonz and it did wonders.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Vindicator Ballistarius


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

W.I.P interior of the Damocles command rhino is done, need to finish off the dish and exterior and polish up some external details and do the weathering


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent job on the interior of the tank. I especially like all of the detailing on the screens.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

The outside of the Damocles Command Rhino, as much as i wanted to pay au$32 for a fancy radar that id never be able to use except maybe in a apocalypse game from forgeworld i ended up raiding the bits box and just making one myself out of left over rhino and IG tank parts and abit of plasticard (it swivels and pivots like a normal radar) included is the regular rhino hatch so i can use it for command squad or something else


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice raid on the bitz box. It looks a little top heavy to me, but this is 40K, and everything needs to be bigger. +1 to RC's comments. That interior looks really nice.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I've always loved the Imperial Fists, and you've done them justice - I love the Command Tank, keep up the good work!!

+rep


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

W.I.P Raided the bitz box again last night and came up with this, still in the very early stages (blu-tacked together) still have to finish off the chassis and work out where the conversion beamer is going then fill in the gaps and make the cables


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool Conversion + rep


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Landraider Redeemer Titus (on loan from the 1st company) i was inspired with the alternate paint jobs from the imperial armor books for this one and left the top of the tank white to denote its veteran status ( and it will be transporting either terminators or sternguard ) the top hatch is left open as usual so i can swap between a MM/SB/HK as sees fit. just the terminators left to paint and thats 1500 points done k:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Been busy the last few days but i managed to knock out a few scout snipers ( will be a full squad of 10 with telion and a ML eventually ) painted in an urban camo scheme and the same yellow/black red as my other scouts


----------



## Greenskin (Oct 13, 2011)

I really love the monitors inside that Damocles command rhino. Hawk Turquoise? it goes really well with your yellow as a spot color. The weathering on the bottoms of your tanks looks like mud that has started to dry. nice effect. The only suggestion I have is to try blending the edges of the mud more for a more natural look. Kudos on all the great work, though!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the LR. I just finished one myself, but it's not a patch on yours. That jet bike is a work of genius as well. I might just steal that idea. I'd rep you but I have to spread some around first.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

@ greenskin - good point about the mud, the weathering master im using has a transition color in it but its a slightly different grey, i might throw a wash over the mud on one of my spare predator doors and see if it makes a difference ( just incase i screw it up ) and yes is regal blue under hawk turquoise with some ice blue for the "words" 

@ khorne's fist - i cant really claim credit for the inspiration on the motf, google images helped with alot of it :wink: 

ive finished him up and decided to go for an "outrigger" style mount for the conversion beamer not sure if im just going to have him hanging in mid air or if ill make a 40mm base to stick him on the fist emblem is only tacked on, i think it looks a little too chunky, perhaps ill change it with a drop pod symbol, then again they are marines, they are supposed to be chunky


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Melikor,

Nice looking army thus far! I do have to say I LOVE the conversion you have done for the tech marine bike, absolutley excellent! 

+ Rep from me.

However, your yellows look like they are to muddy, more brownish yellow. If this is the look you wer going for, then great and I apologize as I must have missed the print. The minis look good, but that yellow just doesnt seem to sit well.

Anyways, keep up the good work man. I really want to see that bike finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

@ disciple_of_ezekiel - the motf will be next in line after i finish the terminators, should have him done by next week if i finally decided on the base

as for the yellow i was going for a darker browny yellow that i felt would fit in better with their urban theme i prefer to think of it as less magical space bananas and more of a hot sexy mustard :biggrin:

in the meantime heres my "counts as" telion, basic scout sarg with a head swap and a manly beard greenstuffed on (sans base untill i work out what im putting on them)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A hat? That breaks the unwritten rule of the harder an SM is the less head protection they have.


----------



## ImperialFist_36 (Mar 8, 2012)

Talk about mass paint job. Having all those models to put together and undercoated would just scare the hell out of me. :shok: I have to have more than one project on the go to keep me interested. There is only so many models I can paint yellow before I have to paint something different.

I went for the black under coat with my Imperial Fists. Figured would be ok with the foundaiton paints. Still takes ages though. Even over Iyanden Dark Sun the yellow doesn't go on very well.

I use Gryphonne Sypia Wash to get the depth in recesses, though I did try Ogryn Flesh on a few models. Do you use a wash at all?

After the wash I ended up making up different mixes of Golden Yellow with Iyanden Dark sun for second layer, then several different layers of Golden Yellow with Bleached Bone, adding a little more Bleached Bone each time. With the final edge little detail picked out in pure Bleached Bone. Basically avoid using the Golden Yellow straight out of the pot.

What method do you use?

I am quite proud of the end result but it takes a good while. :biggrin:

I really like the inside of your command Rhino. I painted the inside of my Rhino but it hasn't come out as well as that. I painted the instruments, radar etc, then tried making the rest of the interior appear like the green glow from the radar station was giving everything a green shadow tweenge. It was ok but your is better. :so_happy:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

iv'e changed the way iv'e painted some after i did the tactical squads but most are white undercoat then iyanden darksun, sepia wash, golden yellow, another sepia wash then more golden yellow, i find the wash between the 2 coats of yellow really makes the transition between the brown/yellow quite smooth and less streaky. the terminators are almost done, just have to do the bases and ill be up to 1750 points


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

finally finished the terminators due to the painting bug waning and i still have over half of my models to paint but i'm keeping at it

no real conversion on the termies i just bought a cc sprue and found a use for the AOBR terminators that i've had laying around, the reds look quite bright due to the light but they are much darker in person ( damn you sunlight :aggressive: ) 

thats 1500 points (and a bit more) done so far and included is the class of march 2012 in all their fisty goodness next stop more scounts/marines and landspeeders!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

small update, didnt get much done over the weekend but i finished off the last scout for my telion squad, regular scout figure with an arm swap for an IG missile for a more "casual" pose also another W.I.P of a chapter master with th / ss calling down an orbital bombardment :laugh: i feel the need to stick more bits on him or do you think he's fine as is? (i do like the less is more approach but i do have a box full of purity seals and other fancy gubbins i can tack to him like a fancy pinata)

p.s the motf is on the way im just having an issue with the color i want to do him, im leaning more towards a yellow bike with the regular red techmarine it make him stand out as a character but still blends in with the rest of the army


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The casual pose looks great.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

It looks like a great conversion, but Scouts can have ML's? I havent been up to dat eon my Dark Angels for ages so I am unsure the rule. No matter, it still looks cool man. Congratz on getting 1500 points painted up and good luck on the new additions.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are some great looking models Melikor. I especially like that Chapter Master at the end, that's a great pose. It looks like he's calling an orbital bombardment or telling someone to "bring it on!"


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Master of the forge is completed im not entirely sure if im going to weather the bottom like the rst of the vehicles, got it figured it dosent touch the ground anyway  basic bike chassis with an upturned terminator chest for the front and some brassy honor guard wings for decoration and a few other odds and ends to make the outrigger plus a backpack i had left over from an old metal plasma cannon, the conversion beamer and base are magnetized for ease of transport


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks great, I was worried it would look a bit off balance with the conversion beamer on the outrigger, but the sensor suite thing on the other side offsets that nicely. Great work.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looks good Mel, def a cool looking conversion mate. Congratz on getting him finished.

+Rep for a cool looking converion.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a cool conversion Melikor. It definately looks like something the Fists have been toting around since the Great Crusade. A worthy chariot for the Master of the Forge.

Well done!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Ty for the comments on the MOTF guys, right up untill i finished painting it i wasnt sure on how the outrigger would turn out i guess it did 

next project and a very very WIP is my Ironclad Dreadnought clad in... iron, i salvaged one of my old dreads that was once a custom chapter dread, then a khorne dread then a nurgle dread and by that time it really needed a face lift so i threw some IG tank bits on it and a few studs and turned him into an ironclad almost finished the armor on him i just need to "iron up" the studs and make him look a little more distressed due to the centuries of service, iv'e made up a seismic hammer to go with him that is actually a hammer, hopefully ill have some new pics (with arms) soon


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That jet bike came out great Melikor. The dread is looking good so far too. The pose lends it a great sense of motion. +rep.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Ironclad is finished he didnt scrub up too badly for a 7 year old model lol


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

COOL LOG!!! i like your fists and love your conversions!!!!! can wait for whats next! 
cheers!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the dread mate, however, my first impression when I saw it was "Is he going to roast a marshmellow?" Im just teasing you man, looks cool. Seriously tho, his hand look a little two small to be wheelding that huge hammer.

Some invisible +Rep....I have to spread it around more first.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great job on the dread mate, however, my first impression when I saw it was "Is he going to roast a marshmellow?" Im just teasing you man, looks cool. Seriously tho, his hand look a little two small to be wheelding that huge hammer.
> 
> Some invisible +Rep....I have to spread it around more first.
> 
> ...


it looks alot bigger in the pics than it is due to it being in the foreground but understandable, i was just working with what i had and the GW version kind just looked like a gun, ill have this guy playing "whack 'a' xenos" on the front lines in no time

on a side note i decided i liked the black rim around the base better than the tin so i went back and repainted all my bases ugh.... hopefully ill get some time on the weekend to finish off a second tactical squad + Rhinoback ( sarg and heavy to go ) the rest of my snipers and a vindi then ill have 2000 points done


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i ran out of base coat spray so the painting in on hold till the weekend, heres a few WIP's basic kit-bashes with some home made shoulders 

Left to Right
Company Champion - Chaplain - Vanguard Vet Sarg w Relic blade


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good choice of parts; especially on the Chaplain.

My only niggle is that there seem to be a the occasional mould-line/flashing, especially on the champions back-halo, so they might benefit from another inspection. I almost always miss some of it when I clean models, so have gotten into the habit of leaving them ofr a day and checking again.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That Dread looks pretty cool, just short. Maybe it's the picture but it looks really squat and not very tall. I also like those home made shoulder pads and the kitbashes. You've made some nice models there, Melikor.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The Champ with the two swords looks Ace as does the Chaplain. Great conversions and great poses!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

been trying to update the plog for over a week now but it just wont let me upload anything no matter what i do, that said ive completed a second predator, 3rd tactical rhinoback, a rhinoback for my sterngard, and almost got my "counts as" lysander complete

also anyone have any tips for painting landspeeders? i have 4 to do but i kinda just look at them in the box and thing yeah i hated painting one let alone 4 so they just stay there not sure why i found them so annoying to do (40 more tacticals 15 scouts and 20 assorted other guys to go! wooo! oh and a landraider and predator..and the 4 speeders....and maybe a caestus assault ram or two and a :headbutt: and a vindicator, maybe a whirlwind dear lord help me... )


3rd Armored Division (under construction)


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooray uploads are working again!

here is the 3 latest additions predator #2 tactical rhinoback #3 and an elite rhinoback nothing much done with these besides the standard kits, i magnetized the predator so the doors can be changed to sponsons and the ac can be replaced with a tllc the HB turrent is cusom made out of the bits box and i popped a techmarine in with the rhino just cos i can, ive noticed the new gryphonne sepia replacement comes out a wee bit darker on old iyanden darksun so ill have to play around with it so i can get the right colors again


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More solid work.

The unit markings particularly are crisp.

My only niggle is that you have not drilled the Heavy Bolter barrels on the Razorback.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

All your stuff looks amazing. Makes me wish I had stuck with my Imperial Fists.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> More solid work.
> 
> The unit markings particularly are crisp.
> 
> My only niggle is that you have not drilled the Heavy Bolter barrels on the Razorback.


yeah some times i get abit ahead of myself and forget the minor things becasue i want to get the photos taken but rest assured ive been drilling out all the barrels before i dullcote them :biggrin:

ty for the words stunt, ive been tempted to start new armies lately just as an excuse to stop painting yellow but im going to stick with my fists if it kills me :victory:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

"counts as" Lysander is done, started him months ago just never got around to finishing him, its a scibor spartan body and shoulders with the regular terminator shield and hammer arms a bit of greenstuff work and as many gubbins as i could fit without turning him into a giant purity seal, i screwed up the eyes on the kneepad but when i noticed they were kinda creepy and they are looking in the direction of the model i kept em that way (hooray for offset eyes!)


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

and a sneak peak at "counts as" vulkan (sans backpack) made from probably the most converted mini in the entire range, the dreaded bits box filler captain from the aobr set. bit of clipping, filing, swearing and a head and arm swap and viola :laugh:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking Rhino and Razorback.

I still want to see the Chaplain and the champ with 2 swords finished.

Im not feelin the Lysander model, just seems out of place. I know it's not a GW model, but something about it just throughs it off.

Vulcan on the hand looks great and I am excited to see him worked on.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Really like your counts-as Lysander, may I ask how you painted the yellow?

+rep


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> Really like your counts-as Lysander, may I ask how you painted the yellow?
> 
> +rep


sure thing, as i dont know the names of the new paints ill give it to you in the old colors white undercoat, gryphonne sepia wash (just to darken the recesses) iyanden darksun another gryphonne sepia then a coat goldwn yellow and further golden yellow on the edges for each coat i will paint more and more away from the recesses so the transition from brown to a yellowy brown dosent looks as sharp, this is how ive paited all of my guys so far, the vehicles slightly different as the golden yellow will be 3 or 4 drybrushes instead of an even coat as it works better on a large surface for that mustard color i was after, cheers k:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks :biggrin: I coincidently bought the new versions of Golden Yellow and Averland Sunset, so I will give it a go over the weekend I think (although missing out the first step as I started painting already).


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

not fussed on the orange , but they are well painted. I really like the damage/weathering on the predator.


----------

